# Need a natural nasal decongestant to use on my horse



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I have thought about using just plain Vicks vapor rub on his nostrils, but am not sure if that would be safe to use on an animal. I'll research that to find out, but am also wondering if I could make some kind of herbal tonic to apply either to his nostrils or to top dress over his feed. Suggestions?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

One way is to get a bunck of eucaliptas (sp) leaves, and put them in a cloth bag, pour hot, hot water over them and slip the bag over his nose, and let him breath the vapors. This of course, requires a gentle horse, haa haa. I had an old horse that had heaves really bad and I got some inhalers from a friend who had ashma, and I used the inhalers on my horse for several years. My vet said it worked great on horses, use 4 or 5 puffs into each nostral. I would catch him as he was inhaling and administer the meds. 
Hope he gets better


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I too was going to suggest the Eucliptus. It works well. We used a steamer thing (having a senior moment) Vaoprizer, there ya go, in the stall. Seemed to do the job


----------

